# Surrey Reptile Clubs/Groups - Interest?



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, 

Does anyone know of any Clubs or Groups within the Surrey area. I am fairly new to reptile keeping and was wondering if there were any clubs/groups that I could join.

If not would anyone be interested in joining one? I have been in contact with another member within the area and if there is enough interest then we may look into creating a group.

If you could simply respond to this post and give an idea of where you are based it would be appreciated.:2thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Miffy (Oct 23, 2010)

Great Idea. I'd be interested in this as there doesn't seem to be anything local.

:thumb:


----------



## dragons breath (May 20, 2010)

Hey dude yer it looks a good idea buddy


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

get it going bud, we would join


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

There is this Group, with a meeting today, in Keston (Bromley area ish)

http://www.justmeandmytortoise.webs.com/ 

but it is tortoise and turtle based!


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Would be up for that :notworthy:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> There is this Group, with a meeting today, in Keston (Bromley area ish)
> 
> http://www.justmeandmytortoise.webs.com/
> 
> but it is tortoise and turtle based!


Thanks for this, I own some Leopard Geckos and was looking for/thinking about a group covering all reptiles rather than a specific type. Was also keen to keep it within the Surrey or even South West London area.

But thank you for your interest and input it is much appreciated.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think this would be a great idea and i am willing to help in any way i can.:notworthy:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I know a couple of places where a meet could take place which would be ok for all ages of people as so many are done in pubs and that can exclude younger people.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

petman99 said:


> I know a couple of places where a meet could take place which would be ok for all ages of people as so many are done in pubs and that can exclude younger people.





petman99 said:


> I think this would be a great idea and i am willing to help in any way i can.:notworthy:


Mark, 

Thanks for the offer of assistance and with places to meet. I think it will make setting this up alot easier just need to drum up some more interest from fellow members.: victory:

I think it would be good not to exclude anyone as keepers come in all shapes and sizes.

Cheers


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We would be interested, although we obviously have tortoises (!), also turtles, 2 leopard geckos, a house gecko, gals, toads, newts, numerous birds, and cats.

BTW today's tortoise meeting was very interesting with an excellent talk by the Maidstone Vet, Mark Rowland, and well attended, (60 or so people).


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I reckon anyone with a interest should be welcome:welcome:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

petman99 said:


> I reckon anyone with a interest should be welcome:welcome:


Yeah course! Wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> We would be interested, although we obviously have tortoises (!), also turtles, 2 leopard geckos, a house gecko, gals, toads, newts, numerous birds, and cats.
> 
> BTW today's tortoise meeting was very interesting with an excellent talk by the Maidstone Vet, Mark Rowland, and well attended, (60 or so people).


Excellent, I'll try and keep everyone updated with what is happening.

I would like to think that this'll be the sort of thing that we could arrange once up and running.

Can I ask... What is a Gal? I have managed to pick up some of the names and nicknames but can't work that one out?

Cheers


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Giant African Land Snails! Will keep watching this post for more info about meetings etc.


----------



## cookie99 (Jul 17, 2010)

This sounds like such a fab idea! 

Cant wait to chat with all you gecko and cham owners out there!!!:2thumb:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> Giant African Land Snails! Will keep watching this post for more info about meetings etc.


Okay cool thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I reckon this looks like Surrey Reptile Club is on its way to being formed. :notworthy:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Certainly does!:no1:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lots of interest in store :notworthy:


----------



## dragons breath (May 20, 2010)

Yer dude would love to join your group if lived a bit nearer mate but think its a really good idea!!!


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

i know a place that would be perfect good size 2 halls ,
its 
mytchett commuinity centre,
mytchett road,
camberley,
surrey,
gu166ab
i know the owners very well,
they do aquatic meetings there so would have no problems with reps and amphibs in fact i remember there being a rep show there so would be no prob with having it there ,

let me know if intrested
thanks jamie and janie


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Miffy (Oct 23, 2010)

Yay, lets get this set up. :2thumb:

I am sure more people will join once we are up and running.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Miffy said:


> Yay, lets get this set up. :2thumb:
> 
> I am sure more people will join once we are up and running.


 
I am up for that


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

i'd be up from mytchett defo.


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Count me in too :2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Should have date of first meet and venue early part of next week.

Keep Watching :notworthy:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Just to keep everyone informed we are looking into organising a meet before christmas so please keep an eye out but will contact those already interested to let them know.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

please let me know too


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

well id be up for this, mytchett would be very handy for me!


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Count us in too. 
Plz let us know

Vicki and colin


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Id be interested.Im close to mytchett (may go via The Quays for a drink!)


----------



## kimg (Jan 15, 2010)

*shows*

count us in we would love to join when its all up and running sorry by us i mean collared lizard and myself and our family


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

To keep you all up to date we are looking at organising something in the next couple of weeks so check online. I'll PM those who have posted individually and will also post on here so watch this space!


----------



## YunaYunalesca (Oct 17, 2010)

Please also let me know. I'll be interested to go if it's not too difficult to drive to


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I am pleased to say we have managed to organise the first meet at ‘The Fairmile’ Public House in Cobham on Tuesday 7th December at 19.30.
Hope to see you there.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

weemanelite said:


> I am pleased to say we have managed to organise the first meet at ‘The Fairmile’ Public House in Cobham on Tuesday 7th December at 19.30.
> Hope to see you there.


 
I will be there.


----------



## Miffy (Oct 23, 2010)

Sounds great see you there


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

weemanelite said:


> I am pleased to say we have managed to organise the first meet at ‘The Fairmile’ Public House in Cobham on Tuesday 7th December at 19.30.
> Hope to see you there.



I'm pleased to say we are still a go for the first Surrey Reptile Club meet on the 7th so if anyone is interested please see the above quote for further details. 

Hope to see you there!
:2thumb:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dont forget first meet tomorrow night at 7.30 at the fairmile Cobham on the portsmouth road.


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Count me in for the next one  I cant make 2moro, boo!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi just a quick update there are a couple of us here already. If anyone is on their way we are just inside the door to the left.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Had a great time at the meet last night looking forward to next one on the 1st Febuary.

Keep up the good work


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah was good to meet some like minded people. Looking forward to February meet. See you there!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Just to keep you all up to date on when the next meeting is it'll be the 1st February at 19.30 at the Fairmile Public House in Cobham. So please feel free to join us!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

weemanelite said:


> Just to keep you all up to date on when the next meeting is it'll be the 1st February at 19.30 at the Fairmile Public House in Cobham. So please feel free to join us!


Just an update to confirm that the meeting is still expected to go ahead so please feel free to come along!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Reptile Meet*

We defo be there :notworthy:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a quick update to remind everyone that the next Surrey Reptile Club meeting will be in 10 days on the 1st February at the Fairmile Public House in Cobham at 7.30. Please feel free to come along! Hope to see you there!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Will be there on Tuesday For Meeting
Looking forward to it : victory:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

just a quick reminder that the next Surrey Reptile Club meeting is this Tuesday (1st Feb) at the Fairmile Pub in Cobham at 7.30. Come and join us!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Surrey Reptile Club Meeting tomorrow! 7.30pm at Fairmile Pub in Cobham. Please feel free to come along if you're interested.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

weemanelite said:


> Surrey Reptile Club Meeting tomorrow! 7.30pm at Fairmile Pub in Cobham. Please feel free to come along if you're interested.


 
Will be there tonight


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

The Surrey Reptile Club had it’s second meet on the 1st of Feb and there were a couple of new faces to the group. It’s great to see that numbers are increasing. The group discussed ways of increasing the number of people attending and some of the suggestions were great, a Reptile Pub Quiz and talks from Companies, Vets and individuals with specialist reptile knowledge.
In order to make these things happen we need to increase the number of regular members of the club in order to make a talk or visit more worthwhile and attractive for the speaker/company. So if you know any Reptile keepers that would be interested in coming along to the club please encourage them to join up. We have already had an offer from one company to come along and discuss their products and their use in the Captive Reptile World. 
Surrey Reptile Club has setup a Social Group on the RFUK website which some of you are already members of. We currently have 7 members , and if you haven’t yet registered for that please do so to show your support for the Club.
I have been in contact with some other clubs in order to get some advice from them as to how we can increase members and what activities they have run that proved to be a success.
The next meeting is due to be held at The Fairmile Pub in Cobham on 8th March at 19.30. If you could please let me know whether you are going to be there or not it would assist us in preparing for the meeting. 
Surrey Reptile Club Venue
Hope to see you there.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a reminder that the next meeting is next week at The Fairmile Pub in Cobham on 8th March at 19.30. There is plenty of parking and seating. Please feel free to come along! 
Surrey Reptile Club Venue


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Off to the meet now.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

We met for the third Surrey Reptile Club on Tuesday 8th March and it was good to see some familiar faces.

The Social Group on RFUK has increased to 12 members now so a steady increase on there.

Sadly, there was no new interest at this meeting. So I would like to ask those of you that haven't attended the following questions to try and ascertain any possible reasons.

Is Tuesday the wrong night?
Is the venue to far away?
Any other comments?

The group that met discussed a range of topics. The main highlight was the event being held at Surrey Pet Supplies. On the 9th April there will be a 'Creepy Critters Day' at the store in Lyon Road, Hersham between 10 and 3. There will be a range of reptiles, insects and spiders on show with their owner on hand to give you any advice and answer any questions.

For more information please visit either;

surreypetsupplies.co.uk or
creepycritters.co.uk

The next meeting of the club will be on Tuesday 19th April at the Fairmile Pub in Cobham starting at 7.30pm. Please feel free to come along.

Hope to see you there!

Iain


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

weemanelite said:


> Just a reminder that the next meeting is next week at The Fairmile Pub in Cobham on 8th March at 19.30. There is plenty of parking and seating. Please feel free to come along!
> Surrey Reptile Club Venue


Just a quick reminder that the April Club meeting is next week. Tuesday 19th April at the Fairmile Pub in Cobham (see link above). Please feel free to come and join us. Everyone welcome!

Hope to see you soon!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Some of you may already be aware but there is going to be a Surrey Reptile Club Breeder Expo on 22nd May at Surrey Pet Supplies in Hersham, Surrey. Entrance is free to the public and is open from 10am. For more information or if you are interested in exhibiting a table please visit the link below.

Surrey Reptile Club Breeding Expo


----------



## Arai4 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, I attended my first Surrey reptile club meeting last night.:2thumb:
Weemanelite who has started this club has put a lot of effort into setting it up
and from what was discussed, there are some events that he is organising , which look very interesting, but we need more members and support to make these happen. Im sure like me, having a club with like minded people is good idea, its great to exchange experiences and talk about your hobby face to face.
Please show your support, sign up and come along to our next meeting.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Arai4 said:


> Hi, I attended my first Surrey reptile club meeting last night.:2thumb:
> Weemanelite who has started this club has put a lot of effort into setting it up
> and from what was discussed, there are some events that he is organising , which look very interesting, but we need more members and support to make these happen. Im sure like me, having a club with like minded people is good idea, its great to exchange experiences and talk about your hobby face to face.
> Please show your support, sign up and come along to our next meeting.


Thanks for your positive comments! Very much appreciated!

It was good to meet you the other day and I have been on contact with a couple of people about the events/talks we are looking into organising. I will be in touch with everyone who has shown an interest in the club to let them know what we will be organising, hopefully in the next week.

Thanks for the enthusiasm and look forward to seeing everyone at the next meeting.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, 

The next Surrey Reptile Club meeting has been arranged for the 7th June 2011 at the Fairmile Pub in Cobham from 7.30pm onwards. Location is on the attached link. (below)

51.341177,-0.400443 - Google Maps

As always all are welcome to join us.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a reminder for anyone who hasn't put this meeting in their calendar!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Next meeting is the 7th june so looking forward to seeing people there!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I will try to be there. 
How do I know who you all are? :blush:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> I will try to be there.
> How do I know who you all are? :blush:


Good Point! :blush:

We usually sit through the main door to the left and have some Posters about us and on the table.


There will be a photo of me in my albums if you really wanna see my ugly mug! :lol2:


----------



## Arai4 (Aug 7, 2010)

See you there :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

weemanelite said:


> Good Point! :blush:
> 
> We usually sit through the main door to the left and have some Posters about us and on the table.
> 
> ...


Lol ok I am sure I will work something out, even if I have to walk around asking like a crazy lady :whistling2:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm sure we'll meet up without a hitch will try be vigilant!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a quick reminder that the next Surrey Reptile Club meeting will be in two weeks time on the 7th june at the Fairmile Pub in Cobham from 7.30 pm onwards.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking forward to the next meeting in a week and a bit. Don't forget to put it in your diaries! 7th June at 7.30 at the Fairmile in Cobham.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a week to go til the next meeting! 7th June from 7.30 at the Fairmile Pub in Cobham.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking forward to the meeting tomorrow!


----------



## Miffy (Oct 23, 2010)

Great meeting last night and lots of new faces :welcome:

Looking forward to the next meet and our first talk being arranged. :2thumb:

Watch this space and the facebook group for more info!


----------



## Arai4 (Aug 7, 2010)

Second that nice to see some more faces:2thumb:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Great turnout on tuesday evening and lovely to see some new faces! We have a great opportunity to setup our first event just needs organising so watch this space for more details!


----------



## Arai4 (Aug 7, 2010)

Any news on our first event :smile:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I am pleased to announce the first event details for Surrey Reptile Club.

We have been invited to an open evening and talk on Thursday the 14th July from 8pm by Sean McCormack. Sean is a Vet from Animals Are Us Veterinary Surgeries and the talk will be held at their Hayes branch (please see the address below). Refreshments will be available.

Sean will be giving the talk on "Common Problems in Reptile Medicine: Veterinary Diagnosis, Treatment and Prevention".

It is expected that the talk itself will kick off at about 8.30pm and last an hour to hour and a half with questions after if anyone has any. There will also be a tour of their new facilities including the new reptile ward, which has just been completed!

Animals Are Us Veterinary Surgeries
319 Station Road
Hayes
UB3 4JF

Please feel free to come along! :2thumb:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

weemanelite said:


> I am pleased to announce the first event details for Surrey Reptile Club.
> 
> We have been invited to an open evening and talk on Thursday the 14th July from 8pm by Sean McCormack. Sean is a Vet from Animals Are Us Veterinary Surgeries and the talk will be held at their Hayes branch (please see the address below). Refreshments will be available.
> 
> ...


Don't forget this weeks event!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey,

Just a quick post in case anyone is interested in meeting up at the show a few of us are meeting up at the show and will be drumming up interest so if you wanna say hi by all means do so. We will be wandering around wearing t-shirts saying "ask me about Surrey Reptile Club"

Might see you there!


----------



## Arai4 (Aug 7, 2010)

See you there:2thumb:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Thought I would post our thanks to 'Animals Are Us' The Veterinary Practice that invited the club to their opening day at their new Surgery on the 14th July.

The feedback from members of the club were that they thoroughly enjoyed the talk and the tour round the surgery's new 'Reptile Ward' and facility.

We plan to organise more events like this in future so if you are interested in being kept up to date you can either; join the Social Group on here, join our Facebook group, PM me or email [email protected].

Once again our thanks to 'Animals Are Us'


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

*September Meeting*

I am pleased to confirm that the next Surrey Reptile Club meeting is planned for Tuesday 13th September at the re-vamped Fairmile Pub in Cobham. The meeting starts at 7.30 and all are welcome.

I went to the Reptile Expo at Kempton Park last month to enlist new members and raise awareness of the club. Met lots of interesting people and saw lots of amazing animals. A couple of Club members also met with a representative of the FBH to discuss the club and developments for the future. We are working on a few things going forward so watch this space for updates.

For those of you who may be interested there will be another 'Creepy Critters' day on the 10th September at Surrey Pet Supplies, in Hersham. 'Jungle Fortress' will also be in attendance, both with a variety of animals and reptiles on display and to interact with. The event will start at 10.30am so feel free to come along.

Looking forward to seeing you at the meeting on the 13th and hopefully we'll see some new faces.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

*September Meeting*

A member has asked for the postcode of the venue and as I forgot to put it on here to I thought I'd better add it for those who are not familiar with the area.

Fairmile, Portsmouth Road, Cobham, Surrey, KT11 1BQ



weemanelite said:


> I am pleased to confirm that the next Surrey Reptile Club meeting is planned for Tuesday 13th September at the re-vamped Fairmile Pub in Cobham. The meeting starts at 7.30 and all are welcome.
> 
> I went to the Reptile Expo at Kempton Park last month to enlist new members and raise awareness of the club. Met lots of interesting people and saw lots of amazing animals. A couple of Club members also met with a representative of the FBH to discuss the club and developments for the future. We are working on a few things going forward so watch this space for updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

excellent thank you!
is there plenty of parking?


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> excellent thank you!
> is there plenty of parking?


There should be plenty of parking there is usually enough free space for everyone.


----------



## Miffy (Oct 23, 2010)

Looking forward to the meeting. I'll be there.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't forget the meeting tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing everyone this month.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Will be there
Good food as well


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great meeting tonight lots of new faces and ideas.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

We met on the 13th Sept and saw many new faces which is excellent news. The club is really starting to take off now which is why we will be arranging our first self organised event, hopefully in November, but dates are to be confirmed so watch this space!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

weemanelite said:


> We met on the 13th Sept and saw many new faces which is excellent news. The club is really starting to take off now which is why we will be arranging our first self organised event, hopefully in November, but dates are to be confirmed so watch this space!


I think we have an event


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I am pleased to announce that Surrey Reptile Club has an event organised for the 15th November @ 7pm at Surrey Pet Suppliesin Hersham.

The event is a talk and demonstration by John Courteney-Smith, from Arcadia Lighting, who will be talking about UV, the effects on Reptiles and the research and development of the products they produce.

If you are interested in coming along please email [email protected] to secure your place as there are a limited number of spaces left. Places will be allocated on a first come first served basis, but all messages will be responded to.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

There are still spaces available if anyone is interested. Simply email [email protected] to secure your place!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

There are still some spaces available if you would like to come along. Simply email [email protected] to reserve you space.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

There are still a few spaces left if anyone is interested in coming along on the 15th November. If you would like to come along please email [email protected]


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Only a week to go and still a couple of places available. Email [email protected] if you are interested in coming along.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Bump just a few days left!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Great turnout for the Arcadia talk with a big thank you to John Courteney-Smith for a very interesting and dare I say enlightening talk about reptile lighting. An a big thanks to Surrey Pet Supplies for offering to host the event in their new Reptile Centre which made the evening even more interactive. I hope eveyone who attended enjoyed it and came away with more of an understnding of how it all works, I know I did.


----------



## Arai4 (Aug 7, 2010)

:2thumb: nice one very interesting evening.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

just found you on facebook.

hopefully i can make one of the future events.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

laurencea said:


> just found you on facebook.
> 
> hopefully i can make one of the future events.


Welcome to the club. I'll add you too the mailing list to keep you informed about up and coming events.

Our next meeting is likely to be in January but will let you know when we have confirmed a date.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

weemanelite said:


> Welcome to the club. I'll add you too the mailing list to keep you informed about up and coming events.
> 
> Our next meeting is likely to be in January but will let you know when we have confirmed a date.


cheers! look forward to it


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

I am pleased to announce that the 1st Meeting of the new year has been set as Tuesday 10th January 2012 at the Fairmile Pub in Cobham from 7.30pm onwards.

We have many plans for the new year regarding events and developments for the Club so if you have any suggestions about events, trips, talks or more that you would like be considered please come along and put forward your suggestions.

I look forward to seeing you in the New Year and wish you all a peaceful holiday.

Regards

Iain


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

No Christas is over we have our first meet of the new year with some great news on an event for club.
Let iain tell you more about that.

Next Meeting is on Tuesday 10th January at 7.30pm at Fairmile Portsmouth Road Cobham.

Hope to see lots there.

Also club website coming over next couple of weeks
Keep watching.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't forget the meeting tonight, looking forward to it and some exciting news for 2012!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Will be there.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Following our very successful event in February, the date is set for the March meeting. Tuesday 20th March at the Fairmile Pub in Cobham from 7.30pm.

Looking forward to seeing you there!

Cheers

Iain


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking forward to it.


----------

